# difference between ERC and Security Clearance at Basic



## chappyk (21 Jun 2010)

Hey...For anyone who has been through basic training at St. Jean before, I am curious to know what the difference is between the ERC that you do before getting a job offer and the security clearance with fingerprints that they do while you are attending Basic?.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Jun 2010)

A big difference: the ERC is a Enhanced Reliability Check (to determine if you are reliable to join the CF) and has nothing to do with a Security Clearance (to determine if you can do your job with regards to the classification level assigned to it) which is the one you do at Basic and every ten years if it is a Level II.  There are even two different forms to fill out. There is plenty of information n this subject on these boards if you had been so inclined to do a search.


----------



## forumdood007 (21 Jun 2010)

One thing is for sure...during all the time you are at BMQ, the record check they do there is only to apply for the clearance. Now in Esquimalt, after BMQ the navcom folks are being told the actual clearance process will now take them up to 13 months. I believe that navcom is a Top Secret level, so the highest.


----------

